# Confessions of a DP'ed Opiate Addict



## TheAZKid (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello all, I recently posted a thread about the effects of opiates on people who are DPed. I figured out why opiates mask my DP, and help me live a normal, happy life. Not because they obviously induce euphoria, yes that's part of it, but the big part is they are an anti-anxiety agent. They take away all my stress, all my problems, help me say "whatever" to anything, and while they make normal people blissfully apathetic, they make me blissfully talkative and sociable. I'm not telling any of you to acquire an opiate habit-I have one and it's not very fun, although as I've said it does mask my DP-Yes, I can be blissfully apathetic on opiates, I can stare at my shoe for 4 hours on opiates and see no problem with that, and actually ENJOY it, and usually I have to have my mind on something to not think about DP. Irvine Welsh, the author of Trainspotting, put it best, "When you're on junk, you have no worries except one: scoring. And then when you're off it, you have all this other shite to worry about, don't have a good job, drinking too much but you have a good job, etc." This goes the same for me except it would go "you have all this other shite to worry about, depersonalization, derealization, going insane, social anxiety, etc" I would honestly rather have an opiate habit then live in the world of DP/DR, when I hadn't found opiates, I thought about suicide all the time, and finally I found a drug (or class of drugs) that would take all that shit away. Is it an un-natural way to ending DP/DR? Yes. Is it an effective way of masking DP/DR? Yes, IMO way more than anything else. Yes this habit sucks, it's a shitty life to be a junky, but goddamn, I'd rather be obsessed with scoring junk then obsessing over DP/DR. I'm not going to ever enter a rehab, or quit. No, that's for people who are using it recreationally. I'm medicating my emotional pain, and I believe that I should be able to manage my emotional pain just as chronic pain patients manage their physical pain with the EXACT SAME CLASS OF DRUGS. Am I ridding myself of DP? No. Does a CP'er rid themselves of pain with opiates? No. We are both just masking the stuff that fucks our life up, and I see no problem with opiate addiction. It's better than DP/DR. Don't cop a junk habit because I'm telling you this. I don't want to ruin someone's life. I'm simply stating that opiates help DP/DR.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Pretty intresting story, just don't end like the stereotypical heroin junkie 'Kurt Cobain'

What opiates we talking about in your case?


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm not an addict but a user of any opiate i can get my hands on, not H though.

but you are correct. when i pop a norco, a few vics or some oxy i feel more like myself. my worries go away. i feel so god damn comfortable. it's like the old birdiehead comes out. i'm not promoting opiate use either but it does relieve dpd.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Stop making me curious lol! what opiates you guys on ?

The only drug that have been scientifically proved to work agains depressions and anything similar like that (DP/DR) is ketamine


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

Ketamine is nothing like an opiate.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

keety said:


> Ketamine is nothing like an opiate.


Obviously.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

TheAZKid said:


> i'm not promoting opiate use either but it does relieve dpd.


I appreciate both of you cautioning and warning against developing an opiate habit first and foremost, and I am by no means trying to come off as ''ms goody two-shoes'', but I feel that a lot of people on this site are desperate for just about ANYTHING to relieve their symptoms, and by reading these two lines could make them curious enough to try opiates, and possibly go down a dangerous path. I understand that this coping ''tool'' has helped you guys, but maybe next time try wording your advice differently? Sorry, please don't give me shit for what I've written, just my two cents.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with Sandy. Obviously opiates would help but you know from personal experience that it is an incomplete remedy that spawns new disappointing situations. I feel like you needed to vent, thats cool, but you make me wanna go buy some roxies,damn.

If you want a happier life, don't get fuckin hooked on opiates. If you are ok with living a half life that is a fraction of a step elevated above raw depression and anxiety, treat your shit with opiates.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TheAZKid said:


> Hello all, I recently posted a thread about the effects of opiates on people who are DPed. I figured out why opiates mask my DP, and help me live a normal, happy life. Not because they obviously induce euphoria, yes that's part of it, but the big part is they are an anti-anxiety agent. They take away all my stress, all my problems, help me say "whatever" to anything, and while they make normal people blissfully apathetic, they make me blissfully talkative and sociable. I'm not telling any of you to acquire an opiate habit-I have one and it's not very fun, although as I've said it does mask my DP-Yes, I can be blissfully apathetic on opiates, I can stare at my shoe for 4 hours on opiates and see no problem with that, and actually ENJOY it, and usually I have to have my mind on something to not think about DP. Irvine Welsh, the author of Trainspotting, put it best, "When you're on junk, you have no worries except one: scoring. And then when you're off it, you have all this other shite to worry about, don't have a good job, drinking too much but you have a good job, etc." This goes the same for me except it would go "you have all this other shite to worry about, depersonalization, derealization, going insane, social anxiety, etc" I would honestly rather have an opiate habit then live in the world of DP/DR, when I hadn't found opiates, I thought about suicide all the time, and finally I found a drug (or class of drugs) that would take all that shit away. Is it an un-natural way to ending DP/DR? Yes. Is it an effective way of masking DP/DR? Yes, IMO way more than anything else. Yes this habit sucks, it's a shitty life to be a junky, but goddamn, I'd rather be obsessed with scoring junk then obsessing over DP/DR. I'm not going to ever enter a rehab, or quit. No, that's for people who are using it recreationally. I'm medicating my emotional pain, and I believe that I should be able to manage my emotional pain just as chronic pain patients manage their physical pain with the EXACT SAME CLASS OF DRUGS. Am I ridding myself of DP? No. Does a CP'er rid themselves of pain with opiates? No. We are both just masking the stuff that fucks our life up, and I see no problem with opiate addiction. It's better than DP/DR. Don't cop a junk habit because I'm telling you this. I don't want to ruin someone's life. I'm simply stating that opiates help DP/DR.


As has been asked already, *What opiates we talking about in your case?*

I have used a 'legal' opiate (hydrocodone) and it does help DR - not just mask but help. (Does nothing for DP and too much hinders 'emotional surgery') Yes it is relaxing. But it is much more. Opiate receptors are closely involved with dopamine and GABA. All three are involved in perception and emotional perception/experience/outlook. Recreational drugs always mess with these 'circuits'. For many DP/DR involve these functions as well. I choose to limit opiates (but still maintain a prescription) due to high addiction potential and other meds are more effective.

*I can stare at my shoe for 4 hours on opiates and see no problem with that, and actually ENJOY it*

This one is interesting. I can do this _without_ opiates.


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

Having a prescription doesn't make it really any better, prescriptions for pain meds are too easy to obtain. Its just as addictive either way, its not like the brain knows the difference between if it's prescribed or not.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

personally i think doing opiates will only give you more work to get back to emotional wellbeing.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I just searched for "Norco" because I've been prescribed it for pain, but I'm scared of pain-killers for fear they will make me anxious. I'm in so much pain I can barely walk, I can't even switch positions in bed without almost crying. The only pain I can compare this too is childbirth. I wouldn't take pain meds then either, nothing but the epidural, which didn't work for all the pain. It's crazy how much physical pain I will endure for fear of a dp/panic attack. But reading this makes me think maybe it's worth a shot... except I just took two advil... I guess I should wait and then only take a small fraction of the pill.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok well the Norco did nothing for the pain and it didn't cure my dp, but it didn't make me freakout. Just made me drowsy.


----------

